# 10.3 ZFS in manual mode



## korino (May 21, 2016)

Hello! I am need a help in such information as - manual installation ZFS on GPT in 10.3.
I tried to find some same topics, but they don't exist.
If it is possible, please help me.


----------



## usdmatt (May 21, 2016)

If you want to do a manual ZFS install, just search for the "ZFS madness" thread on here. There's been a few changes in recent versions (such as vfs.root.mountfrom no longer being needed, but the instructions in that thread still work well).

The steps to do a manual install are pretty straight forward. You're really just creating a pool and extracting FreeBSD base/kernel to it. There's just a few important steps like adding the correct bootcode, putting the zpool cache in the right place, setting the zpool bootfs property, etc.


----------



## gkontos (May 22, 2016)

You can also have a look at this: http://blather.michaelwlucas.com/archives/1982. Just skip the gnop part and use: `sysctl vfs.zfs.min_auto_ashift=12` instead.


----------



## SirDice (May 23, 2016)

korino said:


> Hello! I am need a help in such information as - manual installation ZFS on GPT in 10.3.
> I tried to find some same topics, but they don't exist.


Really?

https://wiki.freebsd.org/RootOnZFS
https://wiki.freebsd.org/ZFSOnRoot
http://www.leidinger.net/blog/2011/05/03/another-root-on-zfs-howto-optimized-for-4k-sector-drives/
http://web.mr-happy.com/hackstuff/FreeBSD-ZFS.php
https://wiki.freebsd.org/ZFSOnRootWithZFSboot
https://www.keltia.net/howtos/zfsroot-freebsd8/


----------

